# P21 100% or Collinite #915



## Page (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok brother and sisters I don't know what to get. The durability part is no problem I will put a coat of wax on at least 3 to 4 times a mo. I all ready have the old P21 and it does a great job, I have a gift certificate and was thing about the P21 100% or the Collinite #915. What im looking for is a wettest shine. And like i said i don't care about the durability.

THX for all the HELP :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Hard for me not to be biased on this one but I will try! :thumb:

The 915 is a great wax. Durable and despite what some people find, I find it easy to apply. Looks nice and is good value for money.

The R222 100% is also very nice. Adds a nice wetness, is slightly more difficult to apply in my experience than the old P21/current R222 Concours wax (but still easy!).

However, for my money, if durability is not an issue I would stick with the R222 Concours if this is a product you like. I still think it is one of the few waxes (to my eye) that adds a tangible enhancement to the finish and it's so unbelievably easy to apply.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I have p21s original and p21s100% ican tell you after test 50/50 
and after tried in my black metalic , IMHO old p21s wax wetter and glossier than p21s100% "in .

p21s 100% just ok in light colour and not better than old p21s , but p21s100% have very good durability 2-4 month itried that and sheeting water very tight better by far than old p21s .

for wet-look and top shine old p21s.
for deep rich shine and very good durability p21s100%.

see my test ,maybe you cant see diffrent, but iconnected my laptop with LCD tv WITH HDMI capel and transfer pictures on tv ...its easy to see diffrent for 50/50 pictures

link http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=91823


----------



## Page (Mar 3, 2009)

THX Maxi-Milan i also like to old p21 thx for the reply


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

P21s original is one of my fav waxes why not try putting a glaze under the P21s which will give a slightly wetter shine.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

if durability was not an issue I'd try the P21s - it gets great reviews all the time


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Musty admit P21S is one of the wettest lookers around in its price bracket. It doesnt add much lustre though. If i was you i would think about using a wax that adds a deep glossy edge before the P21S and IMO Vics Concours does a great job of adding a deep lustre. The other option would be a glaze. Since your not bothered about durability then you could glaze then use the P21S over the top.

I would personally forget the Collinite/P21S-100% as IMO P21S original gives a better look.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> if durability was not an issue I'd try the P21s - it gets great reviews all the time


It really is a good wax. As i say above one of the wettest looking finishes ive come across. Not much gloss/lustre with it and it doesnt really enhance the colour but it works great in combination with waxes that add gloss.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> I would personally forget the Collinite/P21S-100% as IMO P21S original gives a better look.


agree with you p21s original gives speacial look .. and if my p21s pot finish 
maybe iwill buy again if im looking for extra wet-look on light colour speacialy .

IMHO icant found anything speacial in p21s100% only more durable than old p21s ...... p21s100% is not bring wet-look only bring silvery-look . (Did not believe that is written about p21s100% that only to make show:wall:!!) my z carbon is better than new p21s100%.

i found this wax glasur - BOS - destiny is better if some one looking to combain between durability and nice clarity- look .


----------



## Page (Mar 3, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> P21s original is one of my fav waxes why not try putting a glaze under the P21s which will give a slightly wetter shine.


Great do you know if einszett Glanz Wax will work with the p21. That's what i have always love about 1z glanz it will give a deep look and shine.:thumb


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

From a looks point of view, I would plump for the P21s as well. 

This thread makes me want to go out and throw on a coat now !


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Rich said:


> From a looks point of view, I would plump for the P21s as well.
> 
> This thread makes me want to go out and throw on a coat now !


Rich - I was just about to go out and try the unused sample pot of Nattys Blue thats been sitting on my shelf for 12 months as well :lol:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

lol - I think my pot Nattys of that has been sat there for even longer than that !


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Rich said:


> From a looks point of view, I would plump for the P21s as well.
> 
> This thread makes me want to go out and throw on a coat now !


which one p21s original or p21s100% ? i think old p21s :thumb:
p21s prewax enhance gloss + p21s concourse wax = your car look like made by glass !


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Got a good stock of the original P21s on the shelf !


----------



## Page (Mar 3, 2009)

this is my Thunderbird at a car show in Charlotte NC. It was the Auto Fair at the speedway that is put on ever year. IT was done with P21 the old p21 with 3 coats on it


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Page said:


> What im looking for is a wettest shine. And like i said i don't care about the durability.


That will be the P21s then :thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

can't moan about the original R222, such an easy and rewarding wax to use if you don't mind about durability.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

I just straight swapped with someone a pot of Dodo Orange Crush for a pot of the original P21s Concours. I look forward to getting my hands on it - I already used a pot a while back and had run out.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Collinite 915 gets my vote. Simply one of the very best for looks and durability. But keep in mind I haven't tried P21S 100% carnauba wax yet.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Page said:


> this is my Thunderbird at a car show in Charlotte NC. It was the Auto Fair at the speedway that is put on ever year. IT was done with P21 the old p21 with 3 coats on it


This picture is awesome!


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

imo r222(p21s) is still one of best bangs for your buck, i used it for over a yr, used on perl paint and standard silver and everytime it gave me that wow factor with its slick wet finish, the only reason i changed to colly 915 was durability, that was r222 pitfall.
for mr theres no better finish from a wax anywhere near its price point:thumb:


----------

